# Sugar free squash?!?!



## Ruth Goode (Jul 4, 2010)

Do anyone know where I can get sugar free squash now Carly is drinking more in this heat and also sugar free sweets I only managed to find Polo


----------



## shiv (Jul 4, 2010)

It's in every supermarket and most smaller shops, just next to the full sugar stuff. The labels are usually a different colour (like full sugar coke cans are red, and diet are silver)

Big supermarkets usually carry a line of sugar free sweets, although be careful with them - they may be sweetened with laxatives.


----------



## rspence (Jul 4, 2010)

*if only they'd drink water hey?*

we buy 'no added sugar' squash but you have to check the label cos the summer fruits version is often 2.0g but others are only 0.2g per 100ml.

JP likes fruit shoots and the low sugar one has a 'trace' of carbs - farm foods sell 24 for ?4 then i refill them with squash as above.

i make home made lollies out of this squash cos JP can have those no worries.

good luck


----------



## muddlethru (Jul 4, 2010)

I have been drinking Tescos Diet Ginger Beer It says on the bottle 

Calories           6       
                    <1 per cent

Sugar             0g      
                    0 per cent 

Fat                trace   
                  < 1 percent 

Saturates       trace    
                   <1 per cent

Salt               trace    
                   < 1 per cent


----------



## Lizzie53 (Jul 4, 2010)

google sugar free sweets and you will find several suppliers. I buy mine at the chemist but as someone said be careful they have a laxative and windy effect!


----------



## rachelha (Jul 4, 2010)

Ruth Goode said:


> Do anyone know where I can get sugar free squash now Carly is drinking more in this heat and also sugar free sweets I only managed to find Polo



Be careful of eating too many sugar free polos as they have a laxative effect. They are known as poolos to my family.


----------



## PhoebeC (Jul 4, 2010)

rachelha said:


> Be careful of eating too many sugar free polos as they have a laxative effect. They are known as poolos to my family.



Its pretty miuch the same with sugar free sweets and diabetic chocolate.

Not sure how many you would need to eat its never happened to me.
There is a pick a mix shop in chester called sweets from heaven that has a good sugar free range, yummy gummi bears.

As long as they arnt eating loads of them all the time it should be ok. I try to stick to the full sugar stuff when im low, or as a treat after meals.


----------



## sofaraway (Jul 4, 2010)

I don't have sugar free sweets, will have the normal and bolus for them. I like ribena sugar free squash, thats my favourite.


----------



## Ruth Goode (Jul 6, 2010)

Many thanks to all these replied  Carly drink sugar free Robinsons and low sugar fruit shoots so its seem same as some of you drink, nothing better. 

I was told not to give Carly any diabetes sweets/food as it will give her bad tummy, so I will keep some choccy as treats for her hypo she is getting more of them lately, today her 13th in 9 days!

Many thanks again, Im happy to know I'm doing okay with Carly as its only been a month now.


----------



## leah21 (Jan 20, 2013)

Ruth Goode said:


> Do anyone know where I can get sugar free squash now Carly is drinking more in this heat and also sugar free sweets I only managed to find Polo



try looking on amazon for sugar free sweets they can be nice also thorntons do some lovely chocolate x asda and tesco do loads of sqush also fizzy like dr pepper can also be found sugar free


----------



## trophywench (Jan 21, 2013)

Ruth

Don't TREAT a hypo with anything chocolate - it has fat in it and it's far too slow.  But if you want to give her a few Buttons as a treat after her hypo's come back up again, that's different.

All our babies (and one of em is 22 now , so I include her son!) - love Tesco's OB No Added Sugar Concentrated Apple & Blackcurrant squash.  It has a massive 3.3 g of carb per 100g and you literally only cover the bottom of the glass before diluting it - looks weak but tastes like industrial strength Ribena !  so I reckon you could call that carb free, meself.  I love it, tastes REALLY naughty to me.  I mean it was originally bought to be 'tooth kind' cos none of em are diabetic, but Grandma Jen definitely profits!

Plus we like and so do the older kids, but think they're a bit tart for the little ones, Tesco's OB fizzy, flavoured water.

I'm like an advert for em tonight, sorry about that - but it's the shop we use and the brand I know in this case.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 21, 2013)

This thread is over 3 years old


----------



## StephenM (Jan 21, 2013)

I remember when I was first diagnosed the only source of diet squash was Boots. These days all the major manufacturers make sugar free variants ? I particularly like the Robinsons range.  The ones to be careful of are the ?reduced sugar? ones. 500 ml at 5 gms CHO per 100 ml is not good! I tend to find these pop up more at corner shops and railway station buffets where they have to be more imaginative in their sourcing!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 21, 2013)

StephenM said:


> I remember when I was first diagnosed the only source of diet squash was Boots. These days all the major manufacturers make sugar free variants ? I particularly like the Robinsons range.  The ones to be careful of are the ?reduced sugar? ones. 500 ml at 5 gms CHO per 100 ml is not good! I tend to find these pop up more at corner shops and railway station buffets where they have to be more imaginative in their sourcing!



The Robinsons range has more carbs in it than the super markets own brands.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 21, 2013)

500ml!!!!!   whyever would you use 500ml of SQUASH ?  

Obviously Sue, I never noticed the date, it was late ....  I thought re  the hypo/chocolate thing, gosh, I thought Ruth was more knowledgeable than that? Oh well best say don't straight away!


----------



## StephenM (Jan 21, 2013)

trophywench said:


> 500ml!!!!!   whyever would you use 500ml of SQUASH ?  !



No wonder PumperSue was getting worried about the carbs!  Sorrry I had morphed my post to diet drinks like diet coke, diet irn-bru, etc.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 21, 2013)

I did wonder !  LOL


----------



## Ruth Goode (Feb 5, 2013)

Surprised to see this post came back after 3 years!! Yes I was naive when C was diagnosed type 1 as I knew nothing about diabetes, I'm happy to say I'm more knowledgeable thank you ;-)


----------



## Caroline (Feb 5, 2013)

Ruth Goode said:


> Surprised to see this post came back after 3 years!! Yes I was naive when C was diagnosed type 1 as I knew nothing about diabetes, I'm happy to say I'm more knowledgeable thank you ;-)



I think we have all learned about diabetes since we or someone we care about has been diagnosed, just proves what clever people we all are...


----------



## Oliver1992 (Feb 5, 2013)

Robertson juice the do sugar free also own brand like asda do sugar free juice cheapish but nice


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 5, 2013)

Oliver1992 said:


> Robertson juice the do sugar free also own brand like asda do sugar free juice cheapish but nice



Just another reminder that the original question was about 3 years ago  

Easy to miss... this thread just keeps going and going!


----------



## Lizzzie (Feb 5, 2013)

Is Carly type one or two?? I always understood it was fine for type 1s to have chocolate, but no experience about diabetes in kids (touch wood it stays that way....)


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 5, 2013)

This (very old!) thread seems to be causing more and more confusion as the original poster has well and truly moved on from their early days of uncertainty, so I'm going to close it.


----------

